# e36 leather interior bmw



## hap

hi i have silver/white leather,i used a cleaner/conditioner from the bmw dealer applied with a sponge and has not really done a good job,the leather is softer to touch but looks dirty, any recommendations and what applicator to use?


----------



## supercharged

hap said:


> hi i have silver/white leather,i used a cleaner/conditioner from the bmw dealer applied with a sponge and has not really done a good job,the leather is softer to touch but looks dirty, any recommendations and what applicator to use?


BMW leather cleaner/conditioner is prbably rebadged Sonax. It works fine for maintaince, but for some good conditioning you might consider Leather Master, Connolly's hide care, Leatherique, or Pinnacle.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

where do you live ?


----------



## NavSG

Gliptone leather conditioner and scuffmaster kits are supposed to be the dogs danglies !

:thumb:


----------



## Belleair302

A soft brush, to rub in the product and a damp microfibre to remove the residue. Gliptone is pretty good as is Croftgate foam cleaner and the conditioner.


----------



## paddy328

The swissvax leather kit is the best ive used.


----------



## judyb

Finished leathers as in cars do not need conditioners. Using water based products will do all the 'conditioning' a leather needs form the moisture you add.

Use a detergent based foam cleaner followed by a fluorochemical leather protector and this will keep your leather in good condition for a long time as long as it is done on a regular basis. The key to good leather care is to keep the finish dirt and oil free.

Heop this helps


----------



## Spirit Detailing

supercharged said:


> BMW leather cleaner/conditioner is prbably rebadged Sonax. It works fine for maintaince, but for some good conditioning you might consider Leather Master, Connolly's hide care, Leatherique, or Pinnacle.


hmmm.. not Connolly Hide Care....that is strictly for pre-1990 leather. Even then, I would go with Judy's advice about the h2o conditioning the hide, unless there were specific leather problems to tackle.

(Judy, BTW your PM box is full. I was trying to get you earlier).


----------



## kk1966

hap said:


> hi i have silver/white leather,i used a cleaner/conditioner from the bmw dealer applied with a sponge and has not really done a good job,the leather is softer to touch but looks dirty, any recommendations and what applicator to use?


I had the same trouble with the neglected interior on my e34 project car. In the end i opted for the full Gliptone treatment including a full recolour that reulted in this


----------



## Belleair302

Alcantara dash and trim....very nice.


----------



## judyb

Thanks Brian have made room now.


----------



## hap

that e34 interior looks dogs dandlies, where can you get gliptonite and scuffmister? cost? my interior is the same colour as that e34 and want mine to look as good as that:thumb:


----------



## E1Raz

You can get it from this company:

http://www.bespokeleathering.com/

Hes a forum sponsor on bmwowner.com/forum. Sign up and you can see pictures of loads of people who have used the scuffmaster kits on their bmws.


----------



## Breezy

Gliptone Liquid Leather Scuffmaster kit used on my E36 M3 silver grey leather

*Before*






















































*After:*


----------



## Neil_S

That looks top notch :thumb:


----------



## TOGWT

See article *"Basic Automotive Leather Care" *DetailingWiki - http://detailingwiki.com/index.php5?title=Basic_Automotive_Leather_Care


----------



## bal

Breezy said:


> Gliptone Liquid Leather Scuffmaster kit used on my E36 M3 silver grey leather
> 
> *Before*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After:*


which colour scuff master did you use to restore these seats? as i have the same colour seats in my m3 and they also have cracks in.


----------



## robertdon777

Its usually refered to as silver grey.


----------



## moisty

bal said:


> which colour scuff master did you use to restore these seats? as i have the same colour seats in my m3 and they also have cracks in.


If you pull up the rear seat base, there should be a small square of leather attached to the underside which you can send to them for colour matching! :thumb:


----------

